# Bass player looking for a new band



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that all my bands have or are in the process of breaking up, I'm looking for a new band. I've been playing bass for 10 years, have all pro gear, played with a successful (ECMA award winning) regional band for the last 5 years, toured the Maritimes, Quebec, Ontario. 
I'm influenced by music and bands like Fugazi, the Jesus Lizard, Miles Davis, Caribou, Mogwai, Russian Circles, Captain Beefheart, Turing Machine, Tortoise, Rockets Red Glare, Sun Ra, King Crimson, June of 44, etc.

I'm currently located in Halifax and will be for the near future, but I'm willing to relocate to any major city in Canada. I love music and am pretty technical about what I do. I play some drums and synth, and I'm prone to instrumental bands (maybe that's just cause I'm a lousy singer though).

You can hear my old band here, I played bass on and co-composed all these tracks:
TOMCAT COMBAT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

